# Game 1 Bucks at Cats Friday Nov 2nd 7PM



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Milwaukee Bucks
@
Charlotte Bobcats(0-0)








7PM Friday Nov 2nd 

​


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

GO BOBCATS!!!! :cheers:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

A reminder to those outside of the North Carolina region(and those who don't have access to the games due to our screwed up TV deal)that NBA league pass is having a free preview to start the season


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hell yeah, you don't have to remind me that...i'm ALL OVER IT:cheers:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I just noticed that TW's greensboro cable system has just added WMYV to their HD channels.I wonder if this game is going to be available in HD.


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

I don't know but hopefully we'll be able to pull this one out, Redd and Mason vs Richardson and Wallace should be pretty fun to watch. :biggrin:


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Damn a Bobcats game in HD? We've been so used to News14's horrible connection it'll almost seem like were there

Can't wait for the start of the season tonight!


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

*BOBCATS UPDATE:* 
New coach Sam Vincent says he won't have a set rotation the first few games. Instead he'll be plugging in different reserves, based on how players match up with a particular opponent.

*BUCKS UPDATE:* 
The Bobcats have always struggled to match up with Milwaukee center Andrew Bogut, whose variety of offensive moves befuddled every Charlotte big man last season.

*Bobcats*




































Felton/Richardson/Wallace/Okafor/Brezec

*Bucks*




































Williams/Redd/Mason/Jianlin/Bogut

*Key Matchup*
Michael Redd vs. Jason Richardson


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It doesn't look like the game is going to be in HD,at least the pregame stuff is in analog TV aspect ratio.It doesn't look like a clean signal on 15 either


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Oh well it's only the 1st game maybe we'll get one eventually

Carroll with the new haircut, I thought he was going to sing the national anthem

Definitly need to feed the ball to Mek all night and left him welcome Yi to the pros


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

and basketball season is finally back!

Emeka opens with a shot from the post

4-0 Bobcats


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

J-Rich picks up 2 early fouls and Carroll opens with a fadeaway jumper. Felton follows with a 3

13-6 Bobcats 6 min left in the 1st


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Our rebounding looks horrible so far. Fabio comes in for Primoz

15-8 Bobcats


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Primoz was moving pretty well out there.He doesn't have any fouls yet...God we need him to contribute.If he doesn't we don't have any bigs off the bench.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Yeah, last year we only had him for the first 10 min of hte 1st and 3rd quarters before he was in foul trouble and Voskuhl came in.

I don't really understand why Voskuhl would leave and got to Milwaukee he's got a ton of bigs in front of him there and he might have had a chance to start had he stayed


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

and our second unit comes in and we'll probably lose this lead

22-14 Bobcats


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We've got the midget team out there now...couple of 6'8" guys.Like I said we don't have much size on the bench


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Why are we seeing the 2 PG lineup again


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow I don't like the idea of Fabio trying to defend good scoring PF's.We played great defense to start this game,but ever since we put the reserves in they've been getting good shots....Ugh,McInnis...Nice play by Raymond


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Yeah, our defense completley disappears without Emeka around the rim.

Lovin this fastbreak!

33-30 Bobcats


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I think you could call bogut for over the back on almost every rebound.He's been all over Emeka


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Wow, Emeka with 8 rebounds already, atleast 5 of those have to be offensive

Nice drive to get an And 1 by Redd

45-44 Bucks 2 min left in the 1st half


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

They need to take Primoz out while he only has two fouls.We're in a drought right now and the bucks have the lead.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Up and over Yi by Gerald!

I'm kinda disappointed in J-Rich's ability to catch the ball. It isn't that big of a deal but I've seen him fumble 2 or 3 passes. I havn't seen much of him so is this a normal thing or is he just nervous in his first game as a Bobcat. He's playing well other then that


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Gerald has a good start on his highlight reel...wow


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Damn, Emeka gettin up as well!

J-Rich should have gotten some FT's


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

That's Yi's fourth foul...He's now hit double digits in his NBA career after getting the DQ in Orlando last night.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We're going to need Raymond to play like this every night.He's got 10 assists and 11 points now...Only 3 TO's too.I've already seen enough of McInnis to last me a whole season.No freaking idea why he's in there with Felton so much,that's just silly.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Seriously, I thought the 2 PG lineup was done when Bernie left. It was bad enough having to have BK and Raymond run it but McInnis actually getting more then a couple minutes of playing time is just stupid


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Great, Emeka in foul trouble


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Wow, this small team can't rebound

71-69 Bobcats end of the 3rd quarter


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

What the hell is that???? Mek picks up his 5th and stays in


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't know if this is gutsy or stupid...I guess it depends on whether or not Emeka manages to avoid the DQ


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Big 3 point play by Emeka. Gotta get this defense figured out we're leaving them wide open on the outside


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If this team had any kind of bench it would almost certainly make the playoffs.I'm pretty sure our starters are killing their starters and the only reason we don't have a nice working margin is that our bench has played so poorly...In particular our reserves just can't match up with their big men.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Wow, great play by Felton on the fastbreak. 

and Emeka stays in, I don't know about this one I know we need him but I'd rather save him till the last couple minutes and have Hollins in there being active on defense. Even though Hollins being active on defense isn't much different then Okafor avoiding contact


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Bogut's done, attack the rim


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Bogut is DQ'ed.We could end up with four players scoring 20 points if Emeka can get four more and Raymond gets 1 more point


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I think our bench has only played 54 minutes so far tonight....I don't know what to think about the way Vincent has distributed the minutes tonight.It's pretty damned strange when McInnis plays more minutes than Carroll

Damn hit these Ft's Gerald


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Nobody's hittin them and we keep going back to the line


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Richardson,Gerald and Emeka have missed 17 free throws...Good grief


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

God, even Felton's screwin it up now. LET'S WIN THIS GAME


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Damn, nice win. 86 of our 102 points came from Felton, J-Rich, Gerald, and Emeka

I would like to know, when you have one of hte best FT shooters in the league in Matt Carroll, why you don't put him in to knock down the FT's no one else is making. It's fine though we won

1-0!!!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

An ugly win,but it's a win...Miami has looked pretty bad so far this year too.

If we'd helped them any more we'd have given it away.God if only we had a bench.


----------

